# Favorite German arias



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am starting this thread primarily because I am looking for an entryway into some other opera apart from Wagner, and want to do it starting with the best vocal excerpts, but feel free to post anything: Wagner, non-Wagner, opera, oratorio, anything that can be defined as an aria and is sung in German.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

My favourite German Arias:

- Gebt mir meinem Jesum wieder 
(J.S. Bach, Matthäus Passione)

- Duet from BWV 21
(J.S. Bach)

- Ich bin vergnugt mit meinem Glücke
(J.S. Bach, BWV 84)


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Not an aria but try Bach's cantata "Ich habe Genug" sung by Hans Hotter.
OR
Kirsten Flagstad singing Bach's "Erbarme Dich mein Gott"

would make a good thread - great Wagner singers in other repertoire.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I know the Opera board is not the place for lieder, but don't overlook lieder either. I think you might enjoy Franz Schubert's _Erlkönig_:






This is interesting on any number of points:

1) The lyrics are a poem by Goethe so you can find the words easily on the Internet.

2) The singer has to interpret three roles: The Father, the son and the Erlkönig. Listen to hear if you believe the voice characterization by each role. Does he sound like a Father here? Does he sound like a (terrified) little boy here? Does he sound like the Erlkönig here? How does he change his voice to achieve believable characterizations?

3) I think it's interesting to watch Dietrich Fischer Dieskau's facial expressions as he changes roles. You can easily find other artists singing this classic; it's fun to see how others interpret the roles and to see if you enjoy one artist over the other and why.

4) How does Schubert use the music to enhance the drama of the poem? Do you imagine a father and his son on the back of a horse, rushing home? Was Schubert successful in creating a suitably eerie mood?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

1. Chrysothemis's solo from R. Strauss's ELEKTRA, "Ich kann nicht sitzen..."

2. Florestan's aria from Beethoven's FIDELIO

3. "Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schoen" from Mozart's DIE ZAUBERFLOETE

*Roland:* I like Schubert's "Erlkonig" but personally prefer a tenor voice in it (I have Ian Bostridge's version on CD). The tenor voice -- ironically -- strikes me as more eerie in that song.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Back to opera arias, many folks on this site have suggested Mozart to you. How about looking into _Die Zauberflöte_?






The Queen of the Night here was Diana Damrau, a favorite soprano of many here.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are some selections from German-language operas not by Wagner:

Kurt Moll - "_O Isis und Osiris_" (Mozart: _Die Zauberflöte_)





Fritz Wunderlich: "_Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön_" (Mozart: _Die Zauberflöte_)




(You'll have to wade through the Geiko ad first.)

Jonas Kaufmann: "_Gott! Welch' Dunkel hier_" (Beethoven: _Fidelio_)





Gundula Janowitz: "_Und ob die Wolke_" (Weber: _Der Freischütz_)





Camilla Nylund, Magdalena Kozena, Laura Aikin: "_Hab' mir's gelobt_" (Richard Strauss: _Der Rosenkavalier_)


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

SiegendesLicht, you have discussed the role Carl Maria von Weber had in Wagner's life. You are more than prepared to enjoy _Der Frieschütz_:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

a bit of Entfuhrung:











and some Ariadne:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Another popular German opera is Flotow's _Martha_. Here's Fritz Wunderlich singing the familiar aria, "_Ach, so fromm_," in the original German (many tenors have recorded it in the Italian translation):


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

My favourite German aria would have to be 'Morgenlich leuchtend' (or the Prize Song) from Wagner's Die Meistersinger.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you all! I will definitely check out all of your suggestions.

To Winterreisender: I absolutely adore that aria too.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

This one of my favorite arias ever, "Ich ging zu ihm", (I Went to Him), from Erich Wolfgang Korngold _Das Wunder der Heliane_.

Lotte Lehmann sang the role in Vienna, during the 1920s, and we can hear her in this beautiful performance:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bach's "Erbarme Dich mein Gott" - but ideally needs to be heard in context.

Any of the arias from Mozart's Flute are worth hearing.

And Leonore's great scena in Fidelio.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

schigolch said:


> This one of my favorite arias ever, "Ich ging zu ihm", (I Went to Him), from Erich Wolfgang Korngold _Das Wunder der Heliane_.
> 
> I agree it is a stunning aria! Never heard the version you mentioned as i love the ANNA TOMOWA-SINTOW
> 
> ...


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Wintersturme, specially when sung by Melchior in his prime, or close to it.


----------



## Ritter (Apr 11, 2013)

"Gluck das mir verblieb" from "Die tote Stadt" by Korngold. Simply wonderful.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

It's interesting: outside of Wagner and some Mozart, the list of German language opera arias gets obscure pretty quickly. Plenty of non-opera works to choose from though, to which must be added Mahler's vocal works:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite aria, Abscheulicher, from Beethoven's Fidelio, although I do like Gundula Janowitz 1978 performance of this with Bernstein conducting much better, but that one is not on You Tube.


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

The ultimate in beautiful German arias, _Magische tone_ sung by the ultimate in beautiful German diction and style, Nicolai Gedda:





Gedda again as (by far my favorite) Lohengrin:





And Gedda again in operetta. His style and the lovely music make this aria one of my favorites when I'm looking for something German that won't take a lot out of me (i.e., not Wagner).


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Vranicky's Oberon - O Gottheit...
- Wo bist du...

Spohr's Die Kreuzfahrer - Gebet der Emma...
Spohr's Der Berggeist - von zweifeln sturmisch...
Spohr's Der Alchymist - so bin ich verraten

Winter's Das unterbrochene opferfest - Ich war wenn ich erwache

Lortzing's Hans Sachs - Sehnsuchtvoll mit...
Lortzing's Regina - Zum vater schau...

Kreutzer's Libussa - Fest verschlossen...

Lachner's 
Alidia - Von fernem Meeresstrande
Catharina Cornaro - Zwei jahre sind dahin
Benvenuto Cellini - Milde Gewaltin
Die Burgschaft - Mein bruder hier
Undine - Ich such vergebens


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Birgit Nilsson Sings "Ozean, du Ungeheuer" from Weber's Oberon*

I absolutely love to hear the immortal Birgit Nilsson singing "Ozean, du Ungeheuer" from Weber's _Oberon._ It has a wonderful, naturalistic ocean-narrative feel to the introduction that is so typical of German Romantic opera at that time (somehow reminiscent of the Rheingold opening BTW), and then at the end there is the great cavatina when the heroine realizes that her lover is rescued and safe from a gigantic storm. I got to hear Nilsson sing this live and I have never been the same since. In a good way. Unless you ask my wife.

One of the pleasures of growing old is, I'm starting not to care when I tell the same stories over and over.






There used to be a live-production version of this on YouTube, but I don't find it now. This will suffice, although the live version produced a far greater _frisson. _

Enjoy!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> I absolutely love to hear the immortal Birgit Nilsson singing "Ozean, du Ungeheuer" from Weber's _Oberon._ It has a wonderful, naturalistic ocean-narrative feel to the introduction that is so typical of German Romantic opera at that time (somehow reminiscent of the Rheingold opening BTW), and then at the end there is the great cavatina when the heroine realizes that her lover is rescued and safe from a gigantic storm. I got to hear Nilsson sing this live and I have never been the same since. In a good way. Unless you ask my wife.
> 
> One of the pleasures of growing old is, I'm starting not to care when I tell the same stories over and over.
> 
> ...


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I like 'Durch die Walder, durch die auen" from Der Freischutz. I really like the recording I have by Peter Anders. Here is a youtube version.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This is in my ears for days now.

Jonas Kaufmann singt CARL MARIA von WEBER


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful arias and for bringing my old thread back to life :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming - Ich komme...ich komme, Grünende Brüder - "Daphne" ( closing scene)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Love this!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Noch ein andere "Ozean": Mit Eileen Farrell*

Words fail me. Another soprano I fell in love with as a teenager. The first song I remember her singing was "Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree with Anyone Else but Me." And everything she sang and recorded was convincing, whether pop or hochdramatische soprano. She made far too few operatic appearances or recordings, but those that exist are all fine indeed. She had a simply immense voice but was never unmusical. She holds the first (optional) B-flat until all the cows are safely in the barn, yet she has a genuine trill at "Die Winde lispeln leis'." (Admittedly, she does have to hitch up her drawers before the climactic high C by omitting one of the "Rettung naht" phrases.) Give a listen.






Enjoy!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> Love this!


Me too, Joseph Schmidt has a stunningly gorgeous voice. Thanks for sharing that!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Words fail me. Another soprano I fell in love with as a teenager. The first song I remember her singing was "Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree with Anyone Else but Me." And everything she sang and recorded was convincing, whether pop or hochdramatische soprano. She made far too few operatic appearances or recordings, but those that exist are all fine indeed. She had a simply immense voice but was never unmusical. She holds the first (optional) B-flat until all the cows are safely in the barn, yet she has a genuine trill at "Die Winde lispeln leis'." (Admittedly, she does have to hitch up her drawers before the climactic high C by omitting one of the "Rettung naht" phrases.) Give a listen.
> 
> [][/CENTER]
> 
> ...


I wish she had recorded some more complete operas.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I wish she had recorded some more complete operas.


Pugg, I guess one of my favorite opera sets is the Donizetti Three Queens with Beverly Sills. Not only do you get Sills, of course (although I think this contributed to her vocal decline and subsequent retirement), but you get Eileen Farrell singing Queen Elisabeth in Maria Stuarda and Shirley Verrett singing Giovanna in Anna Bolena (unfortunately you also get Robert Ilosfalvy [who?] singing Essex in Roberto Devereux).

But I digress. Again.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Pugg, I guess one of my favorite opera sets is the Donizetti Three Queens with Beverly Sills. Not only do you get Sills, of course (although I think this contributed to her vocal decline and subsequent retirement), but you get Eileen Farrell singing Queen Elisabeth in Maria Stuarda and Shirley Verrett singing Giovanna in Anna Bolena (unfortunately you also get Robert Ilosfalvy [who?] singing Essex in Roberto Devereux).
> 
> But I digress. Again.
> 
> ...


I know that one beinig a big Sills fan, but other then that Eileen Farrell did Wozzeck and some recital discs for Sony, amongst a very heavily cut Medea and great Wagner parts.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Barelytenor said:


> I absolutely love to hear the immortal Birgit Nilsson singing "Ozean, du Ungeheuer" from Weber's _Oberon._ It has a wonderful, naturalistic ocean-narrative feel to the introduction that is so typical of German Romantic opera at that time (somehow reminiscent of the Rheingold opening BTW), and then at the end there is the great cavatina when the heroine realizes that her lover is rescued and safe from a gigantic storm. I got to hear Nilsson sing this live and I have never been the same since. In a good way. Unless you ask my wife.


This one absolutely blew me away, both because of the music and because of Nilsson's singing. Makes me feel ashamed I did not hear this opera before.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Then I am honored, proud, and privileged to have been able to introduce you to it! 

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Fritz Wunderlich Sings "Komm, O Holde Dame" from La Dame Blanche*

You got me thinking about my favorite German arias and this popped into my head. Admittedly, Boieldieu was French not German, but because the first time I ever heard this aria it was sung by the great lyric tenor Fritz Wunderlich in German ... well, I always think of it as a German aria. Purists will miss out, but the rest of us can enjoy some of the most stunning singing a male voice has ever produced. This is a lovely aria with a French horn obbligato, a slow lyric section at the beginning. (Come to think of it, this aria is also in E-flat like "Ozean du Ungeheuer" and there is a cavatina at the end. What's up with that? But that E-flat key and the naturalistic, flowing-water treatment is partly why Ozean reminds me of the start of Rheingold.) Back to Komm, O Holde Dame: Wunderlich's amazing agility and evenness of his registers from top to bottom enables him to sing this aria with great grace ... even as the vocal line gets more and more ornamental. The aria culminates in a stunning series of eighth-note scales ascending rapidly to high C on "das Herz"! Certainly not an easy feat, but Wunderlich makes it sound effortless.

Wunderlich died far too young. Fortunately, he left a great recorded legacy, something he has in common with Nicolai Gedda whose voice is more comparable than any other I know of.

Enjoy!






Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

Walther's prize song from Meistersinger.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Korngold: Pierrot's Tanzlied (Mein Sehnen, Mein Wähen) From Die Tote Stadt*

Sung by Hermann Prey. A gorgeous, lush rendition by this wonderful baritone. Thomas Hampson does a nice job of this aria too, but I think he gets caught up too much in his own pianissimo to move the line along.

Anyway. Enjoy. Siegendes Licht I am really glad to have found your old thread!






Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not to be missed, the ever graceful singing of Lucia Popp

Ruhe Sanft, Mein Holdes Leben (Mozart, Zaide)


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

^I LOVE Lucia Popp! Still best Queen of the Night ever!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

In addition to the "canonical" of Bach, Mozart, Weber, Wagner, and Strauss, these two wonderful Korngold arias are among my favorite:


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

Bach - Matthäus Passion - "Mache, dich, mein Herze, rein"


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

sjwright said:


> Bach - Matthäus Passion - "Mache, dich, mein Herze, rein"


Yes! And "Schlummert ein, ihr matte Augen" from BWV82, and "Der Friede sei mit dir" from BWV158 - lots of beautiful arias in Bach's oeuvre.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Another one of my favorites is Wolfram's second-act aria from TANNHAUSER (i.e. the aria that's _not_ "O du, mein holder Abendstern"). I love the harp part especially.

This probably doesn't count as an aria -- but "Deinen Mund" from SALOME.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau sings Gute Nacht from Winterreise 
Such a fine singing style.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Another favorite of mine is "Zweite Brautnacht!", from Strauss's _Die ägyptische Helena_.

At the premiere of the opera, back in 1928, Elisabeth Rethberg sang the title role. Unfortunately, we don't have any version of the aria by Rethberg herself, but we do have the next best thing. A contemporary recording by the great Hungarian soprano Rose Pauly:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp; "Das himmlische Leben"; Symphony #4; IV. Sehr behaglich; Gustav Mahler


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Sachs has a few beautiful arias. The Flieder monologue, Wahn monologue, "Euch macbt ihr Leicht", & more. All lovely


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A German aria that has been running non-stop in my head for the last few days - "Sterne jubeln" from Arnold Schoenberg's Gurrelieder.






Susan Dunn, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hermann Prey "Sonst spielt` ich mit Zepter" Zar & Zimmermann 
How can we forget Herman Prey.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Fritz Wunderlich Sings "Dein ist mein ganzes Herz"*






I was first introduced to Viennese operetta (and all classical music) by old LPs from the Columbia Record Club, one of them Jan Peerce singing this chestnut along with "In Our Secluded Rendezvous" from Das Opernball and others. I liked Peerce's voice, a baritonal quality but singing as a tenor (but at age 16, what did I know?). Wunderlich is so much better, so free and natural. God, what a voice! Enjoy!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rita Streich "Nachtviolen" Schubert ,enjoy all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp & Siegfried Jerusalem - F. von Flotow "Martha" - Latzte Rose


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gundula Janowitz "Und ob die Wolke sie verhülle" Der Freischütz


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kiri te Kanawa "Closing Scene" Daphne


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Maureen Forester/ George Szell "Der Abschied" Mahler


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Schubert: ANNELIESE ROTHENBERGER " FRÜHLINGSGLAUBE" D. 686


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

oops posted in wrong thread


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Wunderlich Ludwig van Beethoven Adelaide


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Erika Köth "Abendempfindung" Mozart


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Erika Köth & Elisabeth Grümmer "Act III, Scene I & II" Hänsel & Gretel


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ingeborg Hallstein - Grössmächtige Prinzessin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Peter Schreier Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd / Mozart


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Edda Moser: Stille Tränen


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Your knowledge of music is quite impressive, thank you, sir :tiphat: Lots of very nice music here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp: German Requiem (Brahms)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ich bin die erste Sängerin - Gruberova, Te Kanawa, Heilmann

Thinks about those leaders in town SiegendesLicht , they all think the same, they are the prima donna.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arleen Auger - W. A. Mozart Aria "Bester Jüngling!"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp; "Dich, teure Halle"; Tannhäuser; Richard Wagner


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Peter Schreier; "Abendempfindung"; Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming; Barbara Bonney & Susan Graham; "Hab mir's gelobt"; Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Lucia Popp; "Dich, teure Halle"; Tannhäuser; Richard Wagner


That is something I could sing in the direction of the Elbphilharmonie while going to my next concert - if I could sing at all, that is. "Teure Halle" - in the sense of "expensive" as well as "dear"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Maria Stader "Diese Auen sind seligem Frieden.." Orpheus & Euridice


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart, Cantata Laut verkünde unsre Freude, K 623


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ZAUBERFLÖTE- Edda Moser, Ann Murray, Ingrid Mayr


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another wonderful aria from Flotow's Martha:

Zum treuen Freunde gehDen Teuren zu versöhnen


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Parsifal: Ich sah das Kind 
Doris Soffel.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ In three weeks in Bayreuth... oh joy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Natalie Dessay - "Martern aller Arten" Mozart.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Strauss - _Die schweigsame Frau_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Strauss - _Friedenstag_ finale






(I prefer the Sawallisch recording, though)


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

amazing soprano


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Strauss - _Die schweigsame Frau_


I love Kurt Moll :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Die Fledermaus - "Klange der Heimat" (Czsardas) 
Kiri te Kanawa.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp "Oh war' ich schon mit dir vereint" Fidelio


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Birgit Nilsson "Trau`re mein Herz" Oberon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Maria Ewing as Salome: Ah! Ich habe deinen Mund geküsst, Jochanaan


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart "Die Zauberflöte" - Papagena! Papagena! Papagena! by Simon Keenlyside


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Wunderlich "Wolgalied" Der Zarewitsch


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yvonne Minton - Schoenberg : Lied der Waldtaube (Gurrelieder), dir. P. Boulez


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wilma Lipp "Nun eilt herbei" Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

J.S. Bach - Johannes-Passion - Es ist vollbracht - alto aria

Aria from J. S. Bach's St. John Passion BWV 245 - "Es ist vollbracht" ("It is accomplished") - featuring boy alto Panito Iconomou, soloist of Tölzer Knabenchor, and viola da gamba soloist Christophe Coin. An inspired, historically informed performance.

If you think you heard them all........:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Wunderlich & Wilma Lipp "Welch ein Geschick" Die Entführung aus dem Serail


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> J.S. Bach - Johannes-Passion - Es ist vollbracht - alto aria
> 
> Aria from J. S. Bach's St. John Passion BWV 245 - "Es ist vollbracht" ("It is accomplished") - featuring boy alto Panito Iconomou, soloist of Tölzer Knabenchor, and viola da gamba soloist Christophe Coin. An inspired, historically informed performance.
> 
> If you think you heard them all........:angel:


Hi Pugg, can you give me details of this particular complete performance please?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Hi Pugg, can you give me details of this particular complete performance please?


I wish I could Barbebleu, it was send to me by my Nan, to post on this site ,haven't spoken to her about the piece recently.
If I know something more I will let you know.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I wish I could Barbebleu, it was send to me by my Nan, to post on this site ,haven't spoken to her about the piece recently.
> If I know something more I will let you know.


No worries Pugg. I'll try and find out something myself. Ah, here we go

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-St-Jo...&keywords=Harnoncourt+bach+St.+John's+passion


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> No worries Pugg. I'll try and find out something myself.


I was just about to add my post, I found this:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Panito+Iconomou

and also not a young alto any more.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panajotis_Iconomou


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eileen Farrell "Liebestod" Tristan und Isolde .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elly Ameling "Schlummert ein, ihr matten Augen" J.S. Bach


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ I like it better when sung by male voices: Fischer-Dieskau, Andreas Scholl etc. But this is very nice too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbara Bonney, Komm liebe Zither (Come, my beloved zither), Mozart


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

A few that I'm currently really into:

"Erbarme dich" from Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_





"Aus liebe" from the same





And a very different vein:

"Es gibt ein Reich" from Richard Strauss's _Ariadne auf Naxos_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Torsten Kerl - "Menelaos"-Aria from MET-New York

Aria of Menelaos / Ägyptische Helena (R.Strauss)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hermann Prey - Königskinder - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ingeborg Hallstein - Lied der Nachtigall (Song of the Nightingale)
Not sure if you like high soprano voice, but this is fabulous.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicolai Gedda "Magische Töne"





Lucia Popp "In Trutina"





Heinrich Schlusnus "O du mein holder Abendstern"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

"Behüt dich Gott" from Nessler's _Trompeter von Säkkingen_, sung by Hermann Prey


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

So much good stuff on this thread that I had no idea about. Thank you all!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sorry mods wrong thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arnold van Mill "In diesen heil`gen Hallen" Die Zauberflöte

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_van_Mill

he was born in a town near Rotterdam and died in Hamburg.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Anything* with Fritz Wunderlich!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

For me it's *anything* with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------

